# portable table saw, for precise woodworking. upgrades?



## Treesner (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey guys, 

Looking into getting a portable table saw but all the reviews I read seem to come from more of the contractor/construction types. Was looking for some opinions from the precision side of things. 

Since graduating I no longer have acess to a nice shop so i've been doing my furniture and instruments with hand tools and my band saw. However, I think it's time to get a table saw. My shed shop is small (8x10?) often working out side and i'm sort of thinking about building my shop into a trailor for portability / for traveling to friends property. This is why I'm leaning toward a saw that's small and compact. 

I would be using it to rip 8/4 walnut, cut datos and use for other joinery needs. Not to worried about cutting plywood, could always use skill saw or build an outfeed table.

I realize these portable saws are not the best for what I want but wondering if there was any recommendations on which one and what kinds of upgrades I could add to make them more accurate such as:
- new fence or table/fence
- sled
- blade 
- ect?



thanks for the help!
-c.trees


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Before you buy, make sure the saw can accept dadoes. Some of them, including my DeWalt DW7480 has a short arbor.

I can't give you a review because I just bought it reconditioned from CPO and haven't done anything except align the fence, adjust the cursor for the tape measure and test fire it. I bought it specifically to use on site on a kitchen remodel at a friends house. All I will be doing is cutting/ripping filler strips and spacers.

I have a Grizzly 1023 here in the garage.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah, 7490 will do dado's, too bad it costs as much as a delta or ridgid.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

A friend of mine currently does all of this woodworking with a portable Craftsman saw. He does quite beautiful, complex work. At one time he had a fell set of tools but with PCS movements, etc he is down to just a few tools. Still does great work.

George


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

If you are used to a large table, a portable saw will be a big wake up call. I don't know about ripping 8/4 walnut. Maybe with a good ripping blade, maybe not.

@OP - browse YouTube for videos. There are a lot of reviews on the various saws.


----------



## Treesner (Sep 2, 2015)

These portable extended table + fence setup seem interesting 

Rousseau 2600 PortaMax Jr $170
http://www.amazon.com/Rousseau-PortaMax-Table-Fence-System/dp/B0000224RS

Rousseau 2775 $430 http://www.amazon.com/Rousseau-2775-Table-Saw-Stand/dp/B00008RW96


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think ripping 8/4 wood is a pretty tall order for a portable saw. If you are only ripping a small amount it might be ok, but I would expect it to overheat trying to rip very much.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a basement workshop with only a little more space than you have. I use the Ridgid 4510 and have been pretty happy with it. It will take a max 3/4" dado stack, fence has been pretty decent although I don't depend on the built in tape measure much. For accuracy, about all I did was go with an Incra 1000HD miter gauge. I did also switch to thin kerf blades. 
As with almost all of the compact/foldup saws, I found infeed space a bit stingy, Enough so that I elected to forgo a crosscut sled and have found that the Incra gauge with it's extended fence and flip stop produces very accurate crosscuts. I also like the toolless blade guard and riving knife features. Overall, I'm very satisfied with it, especially as it was under $500 when I bought it. :yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have all kinds of table saws*

From a 1000 lb 5 HP Powermatic, to a Bosch 4000 Job Site portable and Craftsman 10" Hybrid in between.

If I were you and had $500 or more to spend on a job site saw I'd add $200 and get a hybrid, put a good "all terrian" Rockler mobile base on it and be a happy camper for a very long time. 

Ripping requires horse power and a long fence for accuracy. The distance front the front rail to the blade is also important as was mentioned. It makes setting up and crosscutting much easier if it's ample.

I really like my Craftsman hybrid at 1 3/4 HP it's get enough power. I use a 24 tooth rip blade, a general purpose 40 tooth blade and it works fine. :smile:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Do you have 220 volts available?


----------



## Treesner (Sep 2, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> From a 1000 lb 5 HP Powermatic, to a Bosch 4000 Job Site portable and Craftsman 10" Hybrid in between.
> 
> If I were you and had $500 or more to spend on a job site saw I'd add $200 and get a hybrid, put a good "all terrian" Rockler mobile base on it and be a happy camper for a very long time.
> 
> ...


Money isn't really a huge issue, going the contractor saw will quickly add up with the table upgrade, miter gauge, blade, dado ect but i can't see any configuration in my current short shop where I could get good use of the bigger table saw, maybe put it in front of the small door and stand outside which would be narrow but outfeed of about 7 feet. Also not sure if it would work out in my trailer shop idea. But i guess with a bigger saw i'd be able to do smaller joinery cuts accurately


----------



## Treesner (Sep 2, 2015)

wondering if I i'd be able to mount a nice fence system on it that in the future i'd be able to take off and mount on a bigger saw once i had the space


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the hybrids come with a decent fence*

The fence is the heart of the table saw...JMO. and if it ain't right, it's a pain.
The Grizzly has what appears to be a decent fence and it's on sale: .......:yes:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Table-Saw/G0771


I will just say making furniture is at the high end of woodworking, so you need a very accurate system or your pieces will all be different. In addition, you will want to get a jointer for flattening and squaring your rough stock before using the table saw. ... it's really never ends..... $$$$
My Craftsman, now discontinued came, with a Biesemeyer, which I like very much. It always clamps up parallel to the miter slots, so you measure once, and that's it.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

i used a Bosch 4100 for years. It really is a great saw. I added the outfeed support and would definitely recommend that. The electronic speed control works great for dados. I'd throw 8/4 at it all day with a thin-kerf rip blade.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I love my Bosch 4000 job site also*

It's got pull out outfeed and side extensions, is accurate and powerful, and you can get a fold up stand... BUT unless you need a "portable" saw, for about the same money, I recommend a hybrid. It's got a cast iron top, not aluminum like the job sites, and more room in front of the blade on the table, a beefier and heavier fence, etc.. 

The Bosch:
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-4100-09...TF8&qid=1441295397&sr=8-1&keywords=Bosch+4100


----------



## Treesner (Sep 2, 2015)

NickDIY said:


> i used a Bosch 4100 for years. It really is a great saw. I added the outfeed support and would definitely recommend that. The electronic speed control works great for dados. I'd throw 8/4 at it all day with a thin-kerf rip blade.


This is what i'm leaning toward, with a rousseau table/fence upgrade


----------



## Treesner (Sep 2, 2015)

PRECISE PORTABLE TABLE SAW UPDATE//

Taking into consideration suggestions of the forum and my own research I’m leaning away from the dewalt as there isn’t a rousseau available for the 7490 (edit just found out rousseau will be available nov2) and the 7480 doesn’t accept dados. Started Considering the sawstop (without rousseau, many good reviews but the price does add up quickly. It seems like the best setup for the money would be Bosch 4100 + Rousseau table. What do you think? 


Here’s the specs i’ve pulled:

Saw stop job site // $1,399 (with cart)
-25.5” rip size
-3 1/8 depth 
-79 lb (without cart) 108lb (with cart)
-15apm (slightly less power than bosch)
*-fence good reviews
-dados: 8”
-table: 43-3/8 x 22-5/8
Upgrades: 
-blade: forest wwII ultra thin: $127
-zero clearence insert: make 
-miter gauge: incra 1000se: $140
-fence: stock fence seems good, rousseau available nov2
-dado: Frued SD208 8”: $85
Total: $1751

Dewalt 7490 10” // $500 (without cart)
-28” rip size
-90 lbs
-15 amp (not as powerful as bosch)
*-fence has good reviews 
-dados (745 does not) 8” up to 13/16
-table: 21-7/8 x 26-38
Upgrades:
-blade: forest wwII ultra thin: $127
-zero clearence insert: make 
-miter gauge: incra 1000se: $140
*-fence: Rousseau available nov2: ~$430
-dado: Frued SD208 8”: $85
Total: $1282


Bosch 4100 10” // $538 (without cart)
-25” rip size
-99 lbs
-15 amp (known for being most powerful)
-fence doesn’t look good
-dados 8” 3/4”
Upgrades:
-blade: forest wwII ultra thin: $127
-zero clearence insert: make 
-miter gauge: incra 1000se: $140
-fence: Rousseau 2776 table: $430
-dado: Frued SD208 8”: $85
Total: $1322



Dewalt 7480 10” // $400 (without wheels)
-24” rip size
*-67 lb
-15 amps at 4800 rpm
*-fence has good reviews
**-dados: mfg and reviews says doesn’t accept but one person said you could put 8” and "on the 745 and 7480 the back nut and the back flange are combined. The result is a slightly smaller assembly and the flange can't be removed, so no 13/16 dados. That said it looks 3/8 dado would be totally fine."
Upgrades:
-blade: forest wwII ultra thin: $127
-zero clearence insert: make 
-miter gauge: incra 1000se: $140
-fence: Rousseau 2745 table: $380
-dado: Frued SD208 8”: $85
Total: $1006

Or moving into the bigger belt driven saws but I feel like it’s not the right time in my life as i’ll be moving around a lot and don’t have my own home

Jet jps-10ts 10” // $1214
-30” rip size
*-325 lbs (very heavy)
**-table 27 x 44 (very big)
**-not sure if this is 120 or 220
Upgrades:
*-wouldn’t need fence upgrade
*-maybe wouldn’t need a miter gauge, big enough for a sled
-blade: forest wwII ultra thin: $127
-zero clearence insert: make 
-dado: Frued SD208 8”: $85
Total: $1426


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I just bought the DeWalt 7480 reconditioned from CPO Tools for $306 delivered! They have a sale going on this weekend for new and recon tools. Check them out...quickly.

Believe me, there is a big difference in size when you compare a 50 pound portable compact 10 inch table saw to a 450 pound cabinet saw (Grizzly 1023RLW)! 

Personally, I don't sweat the limited ripping capacity of the small saw. I have a track saw and use it often to cut down sheet goods or anything I don't want to fool with on the TS.
Good luck in your search.
Mike

Edit: Here is a pic of the size difference. Note the Incra miter gauge can be used on either saw. :smile:


----------



## Treesner (Sep 2, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> I just bought the DeWalt 7480 reconditioned from CPO Tools for $306 delivered! They have a sale going on this weekend for new and recon tools. Check them out...quickly.
> 
> Believe me, there is a big difference in size when you compare a 50 pound portable compact 10 inch table saw to a 450 pound cabinet saw (Grizzly 1023RLW)!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, figure there will be a lot of sales for labor day this weekend but still not quite sure which saw to get. I'm hesitant of the 7480 though as i've read it doesn't accept dados unfortunately


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Treesner said:


> Thanks for the tip, figure there will be a lot of sales for labor day this weekend but still not quite sure which saw to get. I'm hesitant of the 7480 though as i've read it doesn't accept dados unfortunately


It definitely has a short arbor.

With that being said, I do believe I can set up to cut the groove for drawer bottoms. Typical 1/4 inch plywood is less that 1/4 inch so a dado stack with just the inside and outside cutters will not work.

BUT, 2ea 7 1/4 inch circular saw blades with a couple of shims work perfect. I did this on the Grizzly and the grooves were perfect. It took me about three tries to get a good groove width.

I simply bought 2ea 24T rip blades at the big box store. It doesn't really matter but I think they are Irwin Marathon brand for circular saws.

I believe I have enough threads on the arbor to do this on the little DeWalt. It should be a groovy cutting thing! :thumbsup::laughing:

The Bosch is definitely larger than my model as is the larger DeWalt.

One last note about dadoes. I use an exact width dado jig for cutting anything wider than 1/2 inch. I get perfect dadoes every time. I use a 1/2 inch pattern bit. Just clamp your work piece in between the guides, set up the jig and cut away. Perfect fit and no guessing or shims required.

Here is a couple of pics. I think you would be happy with a setup like this. I made the jig wide enough to accept two upper cabinet sides or one base side.


----------



## Treesner (Sep 2, 2015)

you've got a good point I could make my dados with a router


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Your post with the prices...!!!!!!*

Your total with the Bosh 4100 and Rousseau table was about $1750.00. WOW!

The Grizzly G0715P I posted will take up the same foot print, and be a much better saw for way less money. No need for extra tables, new fences etc. IF you really want to step up, get the Grizzly G01023 and that will be the last saw you will ever buy. and it's about $1500.00 with shipping.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-3-HP-240V-Cabinet-Left-Tilting-Table-Saw/G1023RL

Why am I spending your money? Because over the years I've owned a total of 7 table saws and had I bought the 12" Powermatic initially I would have saved a bunch. However, buying 2 - 12" Craftsman motorized saws on sale and buy 2 more used ones which are identical has allowed me to join them together forming a Triple 12" saw, probably unlike any other I've seen. It's 10 ft wide and 6 ft deep, has 3 motor and I don't have to changes blades or dado stacks.

I have moved more table saws than I ever cared to and when the wood shop ended up on the second floor over my other shop I slid tools up the stairs on skid and planks, lifted them up with a Tractor bucket or forks and finally used a chain fall to lower the Powermatic down the 15 ft to the ground. I know all about moving heavy tools, at least the ones I own. It ain't all that big of a deal. A hand truck, ratchet strap and a dolly will do wonders. Tables come off to lighten the load, motors come off to ,lighten the load and then it's pretty manageable.

My Bosch 4000 has sat on the bench for the past 5 years because I use my other saws in the shop. I could sell it, but what if I have to do a job outside or away from the shop...nope. I''m keeping it. I like it, but it's just not the same as a cast iron saw with a real fence, and an induction motor.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

sounds like the issue isnt money, but space. 

8'x10' would be a tight fit for a table saw if you had absolutely nothing in the space. soon as you start filling it with other stuff, youd be struggling.

With that said, no dang way would I spend $1750 on a jobsite saw.


----------



## Treesner (Sep 2, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> Your total with the Bosh 4100 and Rousseau table was about $1750.00. WOW!
> 
> My Bosch 4000 has sat on the bench for the past 5 years because I use my other saws in the shop. I could sell it, but what if I have to do a job outside or away from the shop...nope. I''m keeping it. I like it, but it's just not the same as a cast iron saw with a real fence, and an induction motor.


Hey there thanks for your thoughts. The saw stop jobsite setup is the one that comes in around 1700.

The Bosch with all the upgrades (blade, dado, miter, fence/stand) would be about 1300. I feel like even with the big saws I'm going to need to make those upgrades, except the fence. 

My 8x10 shop already has bench, band saw, sander drill press and a ton of lumber plus I'd like to build a tool trailor and travel around making for a few years which is why I'm trying to figure out the best mobile setup. 

With your thoughts in mind and comment about keeping your portable saw, I consider this an investment either way. Yes, one day I'll have a huge garage and buy a big table saw to fit the space but why not get something portable now? Maybe I should think about the extremely compact/cheap ones instead like the dealt 745 (doesn't accept dados though) if at some point I plan to go full saw


----------



## Treesner (Sep 2, 2015)

bauerbach said:


> sounds like the issue isnt money, but space.
> 
> 8'x10' would be a tight fit for a table saw if you had absolutely nothing in the space. soon as you start filling it with other stuff, youd be struggling.
> 
> With that said, no dang way would I spend $1750 on a jobsite saw.


Yeah that's the predicament I'm in with space. I do have room outside though but it's not as easy as wheeling out a garage I have to go down some stairs.

Yeah the saw stop one is what adds up to so much because they start at 1400. For the same price I could get bosch or desalt with all upgrades which is what im thinking


----------



## Treesner (Sep 2, 2015)

Yesterday I was able to see all 3 saws i'm considering in person, play around with the fence/adjustment/stand ect. And I have to say it brought the dewalt 7490 back into the discussion for me (great back to more options, hah). They all had nice feeling tables and they all felt pretty heavy. The sawstop JSS didn't really seem to stand out in terms of build quality, the bad micro adjustment and fast up and down action was really nice though. Bosch 4100 seemed ok, fence was kind of rickety. Overall the Dewalt 7490 had a nice open design of the body (less plastic) and the fence system worked great form what experimented with, the stand is a saw horse design so I could split up the weight instead of picking up stand+wheeled cart like the others. 


Dewalt 7490 // $500 (with sawhorse stand (the7491 has wheels/32" rip capacity)
-overall build quality was really nice, I like the open design, less plastic
-Fence was the best i’d tried, could easily square it up lock from and back then use the hand crank to move forward back
-Sawhorse stand, split up the weight easier (but no wheels)


Bosch 4100 // $600 (with cart)
-plastic body wasn’t appealing 
-fence was ok, not that smooth and felt like I would have to double measure to keep in square every time


Sawstop Jop Site Saw // $1,399 (with cart)
-build quality didn’t feel like it was worth the huge price jump
-fence was decent
-had the best blade adjustment, fast up and down + only saw with fine tuning of blade angle 



Making me think that I should go with the 7490, buy multiple blades for different jobs: rip, cross, dado, a nice miter gauge, and sled.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah, fwiw, the sawstop I think you have to swap the cartridges when you go to a dado, theres value to not cutting off fingers, but theres the risk of false positives destroying blades too.

Dewalt should serve you very well.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I used both the DeWalt 744 and the Bosch as jobsite saws when I was working and both did a fine job although I liked the Bosch a little more.


----------



## Treesner (Sep 2, 2015)

Joeb41 said:


> I used both the DeWalt 744 and the Bosch as jobsite saws when I was working and both did a fine job although I liked the Bosch a little more.


why is that


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Treesner said:


> why is that


On the Dewalt the alignment of the blade to the miter slot would go out of adjustment occasionally and it was a pain to re-align. I also liked the controls on the Bosch a little better. The controls are just my personal preference. As far as the alignment issue I could have just gotten a bad one. I was at Lowes today and they have both on display so if you are near one you might want to look at both. I think you would be happy with either one. Good luck.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I have the 7480 because I need to take mine to jobsites and more importantly don't have the space for a floor saw. It's a great saw and if you must get a jobsite saw I would say the best option out there.

The fence design is what sold me. I rarely use a miter gauge and do not do dado's on it, I have other tools for those things. I mainly use mine for ripping and it does it very well, in both hardwoods and softwoods.


I would think you'd be very happy with any of the DeWalt line made within the last decade or so.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I will be using the 7480 to cut the grooves for 18 drawer bottoms I am fixing to build. Instead of a dado stack, I use a pair of 7 1/4 inch circular saw blades and a couple of shims. I tested the saw and there is no problem with the short arbor. I am not sure if any wider dadoes or grooves could be cut. I may test it later.

Here are the pics.

The blades are 24T rip blades from the big box store. Under $10 each. I will retest when I buy the 1/4 inch plywood next week. I might have to change out a shim. This test was good enough for me for a drawer bottom.

Note: The first picture shows an Irwin Marples blade installed.


----------



## Treesner (Sep 2, 2015)

Really haven't found any bad reviews on the bigger Bosch and dewalt. I think I'm going to go with the desalt as it just felt better in my opinion. 

So now it comes down to stand either the dewalt 7490 that has its stand superate (with no wheels) this seems more portable as you can split the weight and just out the saw on a table without the stand. Verses the 7491 which is essentially the same saw but with 32" rip capacity vs 24 and the stand is bolted to the saw which looks sturdy and also has wheels, but overall it makes its footprint open and stored bigger/heavier.


----------

